# حفر الآبار الموجهة



## رشيد الخولي (1 أبريل 2009)

2.1	مقدمة :
أصبح الحفر الموجه من أكثر الطرق الحديثة تطبيقاً في العالم بهدف استثمار أكبر كمية مكنة من نفط الطبقة المنتجة ، حيث تكمن غايته الأساسية في زيادة مقطع ارتشاح النفط من الطبقة باتجاه البئر ، لأنه و مهما كانت السماكة العمودية الفعالة كبيرة فإن امتداد الطبقة الموجه يكون أكبر . و بناء عليه اكتسب الحفر الموجه أهمية كبيرة ، و عدَّ ثورة في الصناعة النفطية ، فكان لزاماً علينا أن نتبع هذه التقنية الجديدة و نطبقها على حقولنا الملائمة لمثل هذا النوع من الحفر .
تم الحفر الموجه في سوريا و للمرة الأولى في حقل زرابة عام 1992 و ذلك كون النفط في هذا الحقل من النوع الثقيل و سماكة الطبقة المنتجة قليلة و امتدادها الموجه كبير و مواصفاتها الخزنية (المسامية و النفوذية) قليلة . و بعدها توسع الحفر الموجه ليشمل حقولاً أخرى . و بشكل عام و لاعتمادنا على خطط لحفر الموجهة نرى أنه لا بد من توافر المعطيات لرئيسية التالية :
1.	الدراسة الجيولوجية التفصيلية للحقل .
2.	معرفة شبكة الشقوق الطبيعية في الطبقات الحاملة و اتجاهها
3.	ضرورة وضع نموذج جيولوجي خزني للمكمن .
4.	وجود مخطط تكنولوجي لاستثمار الحقل و فق الحل المقترح لحفر الآبار الموجهة .
2.2	تطبيقات الحفر الموجه :
1.	يعتبر الحفر الموجه (الأفقي) بديلاً عن زيادة كثافة شبكة الآبار العمودية على الخزان و خاصة في ظروف وجود الشقوق العمودية ، و التي تتطلب زيادة كبيرة في عدد الآبار العمودية .
2.	يسمح البئر الموجه باستثمار أفضل للنفط الثقيل وعالي اللزوجة .
3.	يعتبر البئر الموجه حلاً لمشكلة استخراج النفط من الحقول التي تقع في مناطق مأهولة سكانياً ، و إبعاد الخطر المستقبلي للتلوث.

4.	حفر الآبار الجانبية(Sidetracking) : الآبار الجانية كانت التقنية الأصلية للآبار الموجهة ، في البداية كانت الآبار الجانبية عمياء ، و كان الهدف منها بسيطاً و هو اصطياد الأدوات الساقطة في البئر ، الآبار الجانبية الوجهة كانت شائعة ، و كانت تحفر على سبيل المثال عندما يكون هناك تغيرات في التشكيلات الجيولوجية .

5.	حفر القبب الملحية (Salt Dome Drilling): لقد وجد أن القبب الملحية تشكل مصائد طبيعية لتجمع النفط في الطبقة التي توجد تحت الجزء المائل أو المتدلي من الغطاء القاسي ، هناك مشاكل حفر كبيرة مترافقة مع حفر البئر خلال الطبقات الملحية ، و يمكن التخفيف من هذه المشاكل إلى حد ما عن طريق استخدام سائل حفر مشبع بالملح ، و الحل الآخر يكون عن طريق حفر بئر موجهة للوصول إلى المكمن و هكذا نستطيع تجنب مشاكل الحفر التي تحدث ضمن الطبقات الملحية كما في الشكل :

6.	التحكم بالفوالق(Fault Controlling) : الحفر الملتوية تكون شائعة عند الحفر الشاقولي العادي ، و يكون هذا غالباً بسبب الفوالق التي تخترق الطبقات ، و غالباً يكون من الأسهل أن تحفر بئر موجهة نحو طبقات مثل هذه بدون عبور حدود الفوالق.

7.	آبار استكشاف متعددة من حفرة بئر واحدة(Multiple Exploration Wells from a Single Well-bore) :يمكن لحفرة البئر الواحدة أن تسد أو تغلق عند عمق معين و تحرف البئر لعمل بئر جديدة ، البئر الواحدة يمكن أن تستخدم كنقطة نزوح لحفر آبار أخرى ، و هي تسمح باستكشاف التوضعات البنيوية دون حفر آبار أخرى كاملة.

8.	الحفر على الشاطئ (Onshore Drilling) : عندما تتوضع المكامن تحت كتل كبيرة من الماء حيث يمكننا الوصول إليها عن طريق آبار متوضعة على الأرض (الشاطئ) فإننا نقوم بالحفر الموجه تحت الماء ، و هذه الطريقة تحفظ المعدات و تكون أكثر رخصاً .

9.	حفر الآبار المتعددة عند الحفر البحري (Offshore Multiwell Drilling ) : يعتبر الحفر الموجه من أجل حفر عدة آبار من المنصة البحرية الطريقة الأكثر اقتصادية لتطوير حقول النفط البحرية ، يمكن أن تستخدم طريقة مشابهة على البر حيث يوجد هناك أماكن معيقة لنقل منصة الحفر مثل مناطق الغابات و المستنقعات ، و يتم هنا حفر الآبار بطريقة العنقود .

10.	حفر المناطق الرملية المتعددة من حفرة بئر واحدة (Multiple Sands from a Single Well-bore ): و هنا يتم حفر بئر موجهة لتتقاطع مع عدة مكامن مائلة من النفط ، و هذا يسمح بإنجاز البئر باستخدام نظام إنهاء متعدد ، سوف تسمح البئر بإدخال الأهداف عند الزاوية المحددة لضمان الاختراق الأعظمي للمكامن.

11.	آبار النجدة (Relief Well ) : الهدف من حفر بئر النجدة الموجه هو اعتراض طريق جوف حفرة البئر التي اندفعت و السماح بقتله ، لتعيين و اعتراض طريق البئر المندفعة عند عمق محدد يجب أن تحفر بئر موجهة مخططة بعناية و دقة كبيرة .

12.	حفر الآبار الأفقية (Horizontal Wells ) : إن انخفاض الإنتاج في الحقل يمكن أن ينتج عن عدة عوامل ، منها مخاريط الماء و الغاز المتشكلة أو الطبقات ذات النفوذية الجيدة فقط في الاتجاه العمودي ، يستطيع عندها المهندسون تخطيط و حفر بئر تصريف عمودية ، و هي نوع خاص من الحفر الموجه حيث تحفر البئر على طول الطبقة.

2.3	شروط حفر الآبار الموجهة :
حتى نضمن نجاح البئر الموجه في تحقيق الغاية التي حفر من أجلها و تلافي المشاكل التي ستحدث مستقبلاً و التي تسبب قتل المكمن أو قتل جزء منه فلا بد من تحقق الشروط التالية :
1.	النفوذية العمودية للطبقة المنتجة أعلى من النفوذية الأفقية لضمان تحرك النفط من أعلى و أسفل الجذع الأفقي باتجاهه فإذا لم هذا الشرط فإن النفط الذي يقع تحت الجذع سيبقى دون استثمار .
2.	أن يكون المكمن متجانساً نوعاً ما .
3.	أن تكون المنطقة مستقرة تكتونياً و لا تحكمها فوالق أو حواجز جيولوجية .
4.	أن تتوفر معطيات خزنية و جيولوجية دقيقة و كافية عن المكن حتى نستطيع تحديد وع الجذع الموجه بشكل مناسب و دقيق .
5.	أن يكون مستوى التقاء النفط بالماء مستقراً .
6.	عدم وجود قبعة غازية وبعد المياه عن الجذع الموجه .
7.	أن تبرر الآبار الموجهة كلفتها التي تصل إلى ثلاثة أضعاف مقارنة مع الآبار العمودية ، و تحقق الهدف منها دون التأثير السلبي على المردود العام المأمول من الطبقة و هذا أمر هام جداً بل على العكس يجب أن تؤدي إلى زيادته.
2.4	أسس تحديد مواقع الآبار الموجهة:
1.	معرفة الخصائص الجيولوجية لمنطقة البئر .
2.	معرفة الوضع التكتوني للبئر .
3.	تقدم مستوى التقاء النفط بالماء في المنطقة .
4.	الاتصال الهيدروديناميكي في المقطع بشكل عمودي .
5.	معرفة توزع الشقوق في الطبقة و اتجاهاتها .
6.	مقدار الاحتياطي النوعي لمنطقة البئر .
7.	أخذ المعطيات الجيولوجية و الخزنية و الإنتاجية بما فيها الوضع التقني للآبار المجاورة للبئر المدروس .
8.	العينات الاسطوانية المقتطعة .
9.	عامل استنضاب الاحتياطي في منطقة البئر .
10.	نوعية النفط المنتج .
2.5	أسس حفر الآبار الموجهة :
تتكون الآبار الموجهة من جذعين عمودي و أفقي ، حيث يتم حفر الجذع العمودي حتى المستوى الأولي لالتقاء النفط بالماء ، و ذلك لكي ندقق الوضع المحلي للمكمن في القسم الذي تم اختياره لحفر البئر الموجهة .
و فيما بعد تقارن هذه الدراسات مع معطيات دراسة أسس و خواص القسم الذي تم اختياره و يتم وضع مؤشرات الجذع الموجه و هي :
1.	عمق نقطة التمييل على الجذع العمودي (k.o.p) .
2.	مجال الحفر .
3.	سمت و زاوية ميل الجذع .
4.	الانزياح الكلي عند نقطة اختراق أعلى الطبقة المنتجة .
و يجب أن يصل الجذع المائل حتى أعلى الطبقة المنتجة . و يم إغلاق الجذع العمودي عن طريق إجراء جسور إسمنتية حتى نقطة الميلان و من ثم يباشر بحفر الجذع المائل و الموجه للبئر و بد إنهاء الحفر يتم إنزال مواسير التغليف حتى أعلى الطبقة المنتجة و يتم سمنتها و بعدها يتم إنزال لاينر مثقب ضمن الجذع الموجه بدون سمنتة .
:63::63::63:


----------



## lutfi (4 أبريل 2009)

مشكور بارك الله فيك ونتمنى المزيد عن الحفر وخاصة سوائل الحفر


----------



## رشيد الخولي (8 أبريل 2009)

و هذا الرابط لمقالة عن الحفر الموجه

http://www.4shared.com/file/94373281/20a1d2ed/__online.html


----------



## رشيد الخولي (10 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أقدم لكم رابط لملف pdf يشرح مع الصور الحفر الموجه:

http://www.4shared.com/file/97807515/952c1a21/___online.html


----------



## ع/الحميد (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mortada (15 أبريل 2009)

[
ياريت يا بشمهندس تبعتلى صور عن rotary drillingضرورى جدا في اقرب وقت
[/


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (31 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر لكم على الموضوع الممتاز وحعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## رشيد الخولي (1 أغسطس 2009)

للمزيد يمكن الاطلاع على الرابط التالي..................
http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/1ryetk6s5p8co/4


----------



## عبيد العنزي (1 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكررررر
وبالتوفيق


----------



## رشيد الخولي (25 أغسطس 2009)

*الحفر تحت التوازن (Underbalanced Drilling)*


يعتبر الحفر تحت التوازن من الطرق المهمة و الحديثة و التي تطبق أثناء حفر الآبار النفطية ، و ازدادت أهمية هذه الطريقة في العقود الأخيرة لذلك وجب على مهندس الحفر الاطلاع على تفاصيل هذه الطريقة.
مع زيادة عمق الآبار تنخفض مؤشرات الحفر وتتباين سرعة الحفر من عمق 1000 m حتى 5000 m حوالي 25 مرة والسبب الأساسي برأي العديد من الباحثين يعود إلى تغير الظروف القاعية لتحطيم الصخر مع ازدياد العمق .

ان تحديد بعض أهم الاسباب المؤدية لانخفاض سرعة الحفر يسهل البحث عن طرق تحسينها ويساعد في اختيار طريقة او شروط الحفر التي تضمن الحصول على مؤشرات حفر مثلى تنعكس بالضرورة على مبررات واهداف الحفر التقنية والاقتصادية.
للمزيد يرج مراجعة الرابط التالي.................
http://knol.google.com/k/-/underbalanced-drilling/1ryetk6s5p8co/13#


----------



## direct.drill (25 أغسطس 2009)

للمزيد عن الحفر الموجه يمكنك الاطلاع على الرابط التالى 

للدخول اضغط هنا


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (18 سبتمبر 2009)

حبيبي رشيد الخولي عن ج موضوع رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## باسم اكرم (27 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات .وأنا في حاجه لمعلومات عن المشاكل المصاحبه لعمليات الحفر وكيفية حلها 
مع فائق الشكر والتفدير


----------



## بترو انج (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكر وتقدير*

ربنا يبارك فيك ياباشمهندس ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## GeoOo (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخى الكريم


----------



## كرة الملاعب (14 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك


----------



## زيدي الورجلاني (15 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكرك رشيـــــــــــد على كل معلوماتك المفيدة احبك الله


----------



## محمد كشبور (3 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أنا عضو جديد واحتاج الي كل المعلومات على سوائل الحفر حتى تساعدني في مشروع تخرجي المهم يكون هناك نوع من التفاصيل وبالعربي وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## direct.drill (31 يناير 2010)

معلومات عن سوائل الحفر موجودة فى تلك الكتب وربنا معاك فى مشروع تخرجك​
الكتاب الاول


الكتاب الثانى​


----------



## لطيفة الحاج (6 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رائع ومفيد لأن كل الشركات الحديثة عم تتوجه للحفر الموجه والحفر الافقي 
:77::77::77:


----------



## direct.drill (5 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكى


----------

